# Does a young horse make a good first horse?



## Nickyhorse89 (31 July 2015)

I'm looking at buying a horse, ideally I was looking at one that's been backed and been worked a bit but I've come across a horse that's just under 2 years old and absolutely fallen in love with her. 

Just wondering if anyone has bought a yearling as their first horse and what it was like to bring them on? I'm not a novice and currently helping bring on a young horse but never owned one.


----------



## wren123 (31 July 2015)

I wouldn't do it myself,  lots of risk horse could injure itself,  could prove difficult to break and ride. 
Expensive to keep till you can ride.
My second pony was a 4 year old and she had been started well and was very easy.  Even then I wouldn't have bought her as a first pony.


----------



## Equi (31 July 2015)

Any horse is a risk, any horse can break or not be right. You will never know until you try. I would never buy one myself, because i KNOW i don't have the confidence and experience or help at hand to break a youngster but i would not tell someone else not to. The issue i think will be everyone saying they will help and then time passes and they move on and you are left alone with a youngster. 

I know two people who got yearlings as first horses. One went on to be an endurance champion or whatever the high rank is and horse died at grand old age of 27ish and the other has not yet been officially riding yet, but has been broken and is maturing into a lovely horse.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (31 July 2015)

Thanks equi, I feel like I'm confident enough and there's plenty of yards near me that offer breaking/schooling liveries so should have support.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (31 July 2015)

Not something I would ever advise.


----------



## epeters91 (31 July 2015)

I bought a yearling two years ago after owning horses for over 10 years and can honestly say it's been a learning curve, I've learnt about equine grass sickness as another youngster on our yard got it and we were advised to move, locking stifle during growth spurts and they haven't quite got their common sense so expect some little injuries along the way hopefully nothing too major. You have the added costs with them outgrowing everything, feeds to build them up, vaccinations and all the normal costs plus training if you send them off to be schooled and tack, long reining, lunging equipment. I've just started backing my girl and to be honest it's amazing after building such a good bond with her she trusts me and that shows but we've had our temper tantrums back in the day and you really need to be strict with them to stop any bad behaviour snowballing. I would say the worst thing has been spending the last couple of years without my own horse to ride it's been difficult, I've helped out with local horses but they've eventually been sold or the owners carries on with them.

Have a long hard think about it, you ultimately know whether it's going to be a good move for you and your horse. Whatever the outcome I hope you enjoy your first horse  xx


----------



## wkiwi (31 July 2015)

There are pro's and con's, as mentioned with earlier comments.
You state that you feel confident enough and that there are plenty of people to help, so not sure why you are asking if you should do it? I have seen both successes and failures and I don't think anyone can judge which yours would be without knowing you and your skills. I have seen someone not very experienced who did an excellent job because she had common-sense and patience, but others who are very experienced who have made a hash of it. 
Ask yourself why you have fallen in love with her and if you will still love her for herself if it turns out you don't like riding her (as not all horses suit everyone). If you buy her, then spend the time until she is old enough to break-in helping as much as you can with other young horses (even if you have to pay for lessons in this). Don't forget nutrition etc. is different for a young horse too (not harder, just different). 
Good luck


----------



## kassieg (31 July 2015)

Speaking as someone who breaks, produces & sells as a hobby (i have a full time job) there is nothing better than breaking & producing a young horse, those little achievements that no-one else appreciates are fantastic 

BUT

I think you are either natural at it or you are not

I know a few experienced riders who have competed to a pretty high level who cannot break & produce well at all so just don't. I haven't competed at that high a level at all but I just seem to be able to do it (not blowing my own trumpet) I have done 2 now which the owners have said are "unbreakable" and yes it took longer than your average horse but they are both doing fab now. 

I am a firm believer of if they are broken properly you won't have a problem, a lot of issues with horses are from bad breaking. 

At the end of the day you have to have a first, there's no other way to do it other than doing your first 1, it depends whether you feel like you can work through whatever issues get thrown at you. If you think you can then go for it !!  you will soon find out if you enjoy it or not when you start 

also beware 2 year olds can be a right pain in the ass haha


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (31 July 2015)

You will be well advised to stop looking at horses which are not suitable, in this case an unbroken youngster.
You may be confident, but that does not mean you are experienced in all the things required, and if your confidence is based on limited skills, a youngster can soon see you losing that confidence.
You could be lucky and in three years have a nice horse or you could have a horse which does not suit you and you either can't ride at its level or the horse is too ploddy for you. During this three year period you may have found that there is nothing for you to do, for various reasons, eg:
1] Immaturity , it needs time to grow, so is out in a field, most horses are best left alone for longish periods while they grow up physically and mentally.
2] Schooling, needs to be send for schooling because it is too much for you or you don't have the required fcilities.
3] Re-habilitation, needs to be sent for schooling because it is rearing/bucking/napping/etc

Best to build up a picture of what a good sort is, and what you want to do. Learn how to view a horse, how to identify conformation faults, how to assess the temperament and issues any horse has. 
The horse conformation handbook by Heather Smith Thomas has a wealth of information, it is written in great detail but in an understandable way, if you never buy another book, buy this one.
It is best to have a horse for your current needs, and have a youngster on the sidelines to work with whenever you have the time and when the horse is ready. What are you going to do with your young horse for the first eighteen months, all it needs is time, a bit of grub and a bit of handling.

PS
Agree with above poster, I am not a great rider, but I have had to accept that my skills lie in other things, I have ridden over a thousand horses, and am still learning, having come from a background of "if you can catch it" you can take it out for a hack, I had no formal lessons, and ponies have taught me a lot more than any instructor, but when I get stuck I have to find someone who can make up for my shortfalls, this does not happen with many horses, but it can still happen. When I view a young horse, in my mind I am building a mental picture of how this horse will look in eighteen months time, that is the sort of timescale you have with youngsters.


----------



## Kat (31 July 2015)

I bought a rising 4 year old as my first horse  and would do it again in a heartbeat BUT I would not suggest buying a 2 year old as your first horse, you want to enjoy riding your first horse straight away not wait a year or two and then send it away for backing. Mine was at the stage where she needed lots of regular steady hacks alone and in company which was great for using up all my first horse enthusiasm in a constructive way!


----------



## Barnacle (31 July 2015)

I think it depends on what you're after.

I enjoy breaking and basic training on the ground in and of itself. But if I was buying a horse to ride, I wouldn't buy a 2 year-old because that's not going to be a horse I can ride for another 2 years... If nothing else, it might tempt me to rush a process that should not be rushed...

You have to also remember that it's not just backing them. With a youngster, you may have to teach it everything... Leading properly, picking up its feet, being tied etc etc. Very experienced, capable riders come on here and ask advice on how to do these things with their mature horses, let alone youngsters... That behavioural aspect is crucial to the horse's welfare as well as its usefulness as a riding horse and not everyone either has the ability or indeed the time to really do it. So while these little victories are very rewarding, so are the ones you can experience from in the saddle on an older horse...

The other thing to remember is that you don't know what you are getting with a youngster health-wise. I'm a firm believer that any 'behavioural' issue can be overcome. But that's not the case with a 'physical' problem. With an older horse, it's already had several years to break down. If it hasn't yet, chances are it's going to stay in fairly good health until old age or a freak accident. With a youngster, you have no idea and all sorts of disasters could strike. People often talk about how any horse can break down at any time and of course it's true - but some are more prone to problems than others and if you get them older, you can spot those and steer clear. With no history, a youngster is more of a gamble.

What I would say is stick to horses that are ready to ride. Compromise, perhaps, by going for something a bit green so you do have a bit of a project - but don't go for the baby. Once you have a fully functional riding horse that you enjoy, provided you have the cash, go ahead and get a baby too if you feel you have the ability and support you will need. I just don't think getting a 2 year-old when what you intended to do was get a riding horse is a good idea.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (31 July 2015)

Thank you everyone for your comments/advice. I was originally looking at a horse thats 4-7 yrs and already been introduced to various things. This yearling just caught my attention haha. Just wanted to check if it was doable and hear other people's experience.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (31 July 2015)

Nickyhorse89 said:



			Thank you everyone for your comments/advice. I was originally looking at a horse thats 4-7 yrs and already been introduced to various things. This yearling just caught my attention haha. Just wanted to check if it was doable and hear other people's experience. 

Click to expand...

Anything is possible, its just not advisable, if you want a horse to ride get one that can be ridden.


----------



## sunshine100* (1 August 2015)

hi i would PASS-find yourself a older horse to enjoy riding with-i speak from exp got a 1 yr old -now 4-tremendous amounts of time-money,dentist out a lot-teeth growing etc-jabs-schooling-would i do it again-NO!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 August 2015)

I love bringing on youngsters, but even my really, really easy one had a blip where she reared in-hand a lot as a yearling. If I hadn't been able to sort it quickly, it could have turned into a big problem. Now my two are grown up and I find myself looking at youngstock ads again, but as I don't want to sell the ones I have, it's all just window shopping. It is different to having an adult, trained horse and not something that I would recommend as a first horse unless I personally knew the person involved and knew for certain that they could cope, had the right support, etc...


----------



## flirtygerty (1 August 2015)

I bought a 3 yr old newly (badly) backed cob, then followed a VERY steep learning curve, I expect and get my lot to have manners, the cob, doesn't think this applies to him, although this last month he is finally getting the idea I don't want him in my space, I am firm and consistent, but he has the attention span of a goldfish. Now 5yrs old, he has gone backwards under saddle, resulting in me bringing in a professional, would I change the experience, NO, would I get another youngster, definately NOT, I do enjoy working with him, but takes up so much time, my others get little attention


----------



## Rider_Aimes (2 August 2015)

Hi Nicky
I have fallen in love with a young girl too - beautiful filly &#128512; just need to find a yard! Message me if you like &#128512;


----------



## JillA (2 August 2015)

No. At least one of you needs to know what it is doing. The dreaded Pat Parelli put it quite well "Green on green = black and blue"


----------



## Rider_Aimes (2 August 2015)

Thanks Jill for the vote of confidence lol i have qualifications in horse care - i'm not totally GREEN or stupid &#128512;


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (2 August 2015)

Hi Rider, seems like the vibe I'm getting is not to get the youngster and I do understand why. Never set out planning on looking at youngsters but there's something about this horse that made me stop and look. It's not her appearance  (even though she is gorgeous) it's her eyes. This might sound daft but she has the most kind eyes I've ever seen. Then again she could be a nutcase lol. 
I'm still undecided, why are you getting a youngster?


----------



## Rider_Aimes (2 August 2015)

Call me Amy

I'd laugh if its the same girl! 

Ivwant to know if i can manage. I have skills and knowledge


----------



## JillA (2 August 2015)

Rider_Aimes said:



			Thanks Jill for the vote of confidence lol i have qualifications in horse care - i'm not totally GREEN or stupid &#55357;&#56832;
		
Click to expand...

Have you volunteered at any local stables? Had hands on experience with young horses? Know when they are pushing boundaries and when they genuinely don't understand or are scared? And have first hand experience of teaching basic skills such as having feet handled, leading past objects of concern, being happy to be away from herd members for a while, learning to wear tack/load/be caught in the field, hold for the vet/farrier/dentist, learn to be bathed, not to mug for food.........................................all a day in the life of a young horse in an environment they weren't evolved to live in


----------



## Apercrumbie (2 August 2015)

I would advise against getting anything unbroken or even young in the first place as a first horse.  Some young horses are fabulous but most will at some point start to seriously throw their toys out of the pram.  Getting them through that stage is very tough and for a first time horse owner, often nearly impossible.  OP I would buy something slightly older as you will often get more for your money and then you can get on and have fun while learning about owning a horse - it's much harder than it seems even with the easy ones.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2015)

I will throw my hat into the ring here.  I got a 15.1hh part TB 4yo gelding when I was 15.  I had been riding for 6 years at that point and had had an elderly pony on loan.   I'd also helped my friend with her youngsters.  From the moment I saw him I knew he was the one for me (having viewed many and had 3 fail the vet!).  I had regular lessons and did lots with him.  It can work but it's not advisable as youngsters can be unpredictable and experience would be preferable.


----------



## Rider_Aimes (2 August 2015)

Thank you for your advice everyone I really appreciate it &#128512;


----------



## Rider_Aimes (2 August 2015)

Nicky what's your Filly like u were looking at? 
Where r u from?


----------



## alice.j (7 August 2015)

I would definitely get a youngster as a first horse, but I've had years of experience with youngsters and a really solid support team to help me if I needed it. While I've never owned my own horse, I've had a few to ride that I have been able to treat as my own, so I understand all the responsibility and requirements. 
I think you need to decide what you want from your horse and what your level of experience is like. I love showing and am starting to get into dressage, so if I was looking to buy, a yearling or two year old with good conformation and movement would be perfect for me. I love training horses, and I've been around enough horses to know that I can deal with almost anything, either myself or by getting in contact with someone who could give me advice.

However, not everyone is in the same position as I am when it comes to buying their own horse. You need to know what you can cope with, and how strong, mentally and physically, you are as a rider; youngsters can be incredibly frustrating and they need someone very confident, on the ground and in the saddle, or they will start to take the mick!

Think hard about what you really want and are capable of before you buy a baby!


----------



## Aleka81 (8 August 2015)

Rider_Aimes said:



			Thanks Jill for the vote of confidence lol i have qualifications in horse care - i'm not totally GREEN or stupid &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

A piece of paper is not experience...


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (8 August 2015)

I have over 15 years riding horses and of course during that time I had to deal with some naughty/cheeky horses (including one that took a bite out of my arm). I would like to feel like I have enough experience to deal with a young horse if I have the right support around me. 

I was originally looking at a horse 4yrs+ which I can ride straight away, this yearling just completely took me by surprise and made me question if I have the ability to bring her on. I understand by the comments that it's doable but will be hard. I have seen other horses that are already backed and riding away but my mind keeps on going back to the young filly.

I'M TORN!!!


----------



## 9tails (8 August 2015)

Rider_Aimes said:



			i have qualifications in horse care
		
Click to expand...

Whoopdedoo.  But do you have the experience and the patience to bring on a youngster?  I doubt it.


----------



## Rider_Aimes (8 August 2015)

How dare you - you don't even know anything about me. Very judgemental!


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (8 August 2015)

Was just after information and people's past experiences. No need to judge.



9tails said:



			Whoopdedoo.  But do you have the experience and the patience to bring on a youngster?  I doubt it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rider_Aimes (8 August 2015)

Exactly Nicky &#128512;


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 August 2015)

Would you be willing to PM me the link to the ad of the youngster that you are interested in (may need to copy and paste it if it's a FB ad as I'm not on there)?


----------



## Barnacle (8 August 2015)

Nickyhorse89 said:



			I have over 15 years riding horses and of course during that time I had to deal with some naughty/cheeky horses (including one that took a bite out of my arm). I would like to feel like I have enough experience to deal with a young horse if I have the right support around me. 

I was originally looking at a horse 4yrs+ which I can ride straight away, this yearling just completely took me by surprise and made me question if I have the ability to bring her on. I understand by the comments that it's doable but will be hard. I have seen other horses that are already backed and riding away but my mind keeps on going back to the young filly.

I'M TORN!!!

Click to expand...

Hm what do you classify as naughty/cheeky? I have to say that the original impression I got was that you were fairly capable and would be ok with a youngster but probably wouldn't be very happy with one. However, I don't think you ever explained how much experience you actually have. You've been riding a while... Have you been taking lessons or what? What sorts of horses have you ridden and in what context? How often do you currently spend time around horses and what do you do with them? I think the answers to these questions might help to figure out whether you'd be happy with a youngster.


----------



## SO1 (8 August 2015)

How much do you enjoy riding as unless you have other horses to ride you won't be doing much for a long time if you buy a yearling so you will need to enjoy groundwork and understand not to get tempted to over do it when they are still young.

Secondly do you have a suitable yard to keep a youngster on, ideally they need company and other youngsters to play with. You also need someone on the yard who is willing to look after your youngster in an emergency for example should you get sick, or have an accident as not everyone is comfortable with handing youngsters.

Thirdly what are your finances like, youngsters grow out of saddles and rugs, you may want some lessons to get you going especially if you are having a break from riding whilst your horse matures enough to be ready to break. 

Buying a horse just based on it having nice eyes is probably not a great idea whatever its age, horse buying is a hard enough task anyway without making a rash decision and buying something you were not originally looking for just because it has kind eyes.

I think with youngsters you need not only confidence and knowledge you need patience.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (8 August 2015)

I know I said that the filly has nice eyes but I'm not that much of an inexperienced noob to buy a horse just based on that.



SO1 said:



			How much do you enjoy riding as unless you have other horses to ride you won't be doing much for a long time if you buy a yearling so you will need to enjoy groundwork and understand not to get tempted to over do it when they are still young.

Secondly do you have a suitable yard to keep a youngster on, ideally they need company and other youngsters to play with. You also need someone on the yard who is willing to look after your youngster in an emergency for example should you get sick, or have an accident as not everyone is comfortable with handing youngsters.

Thirdly what are your finances like, youngsters grow out of saddles and rugs, you may want some lessons to get you going especially if you are having a break from riding whilst your horse matures enough to be ready to break. 

Buying a horse just based on it having nice eyes is probably not a great idea whatever its age, horse buying is a hard enough task anyway without making a rash decision and buying something you were not originally looking for just because it has kind eyes.

I think with youngsters you need not only confidence and knowledge you need patience.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Leo Walker (8 August 2015)

I've had my boy since he was 2yr old. i've had numerous youngsters before him, from weanlings upwards. Its the most rewarding thing yo can do, to raise a baby properly. But dont underestimate how hard and how frustrating it can be at times! Mine is lovely and safe enough that as a disabled rider I got on him again for the first time in 4 months and took him out hacking, the first time he had left that yard, as he'd been turned away on grass livery. Hes now 5yr old, has been away for a months schooling and come back much better educated, and also far to big for his boots! In the last week he has been an absolute horror for the farrier, dentist and back lady. Not scared or worried, just not wanting to put up with this nonsense, past a perfunctory 5 min check. 

We worked through it, because I know him so well, and I know its vital I make sure he behaves in the end, as part of his long term education. I also know how to manage young horses and have a lot of tools in my box, as well as good professionals helping me  I still gave serious thought to giving him to the gypsies every day last week :lol:


----------



## Tnavas (9 August 2015)

A very difficult question to answer as it depends on so much.

You are not a novice... But how experienced are you? How many years have you been riding, was it all at a riding school or have you been riding friends horses or leasing/sharing? 

Some horses can be a doodle to break others not so and some that feed off the unsure actions of the rider, lose confidence and misbehave.

I've broken a good few myself and one I gave up on. Youngsters don't always turn out as good as hoped.

You would be far better off sticking to your original plan, save up and buy a nice 4yr old that has been well broken, ridden away and ready for schooling.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 August 2015)

Tnavas said:



			A very difficult question to answer as it depends on so much.

You are not a novice... But how experienced are you? How many years have you been riding, was it all at a riding school or have you been riding friends horses or leasing/sharing? 

Some horses can be a doodle to break others not so and some that feed off the unsure actions of the rider, lose confidence and misbehave.

I've broken a good few myself and one I gave up on. Youngsters don't always turn out as good as hoped.

You would be far better off sticking to your original plan, save up and buy a nice 4yr old that has been well broken, ridden away and ready for schooling.
		
Click to expand...

Consider a five year old that is strong, mature, knows something and is ready to work,  or a 10+ year old schoolmaster that knows more than you and you can do advanced things with, both with the guidance of a senior level instructor [BHSII]
The lass who helped me back my very quiet boy then went to a pro yard,  she already had at least four years experience, paper qualifications, and was a lovely little rider, an above average rider, and was working in  the yard full time as YM. When she came back [preggers!] she told me she had "learned to ride" at the pro yard", if I had suggested she had a lot to learn, before she went she would have been astounded, she knows now!
 I would have thought that this thread would have fizzled out after all this time: a baby horse needs to be left to mature while OP needs to gain more experience on mature horses.
End of....


----------



## thewonderhorse (10 August 2015)

In short id say definitely no


----------

